# Extacting Line



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's nice to get an inside view of how the big boys do it.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I want that minus the employees.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice look into the operation that produces the blueberry honey I am asked about constantly!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A dang short minute Aaron.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

One of the girls in the video is kinda famous in the beekeeping industry,


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Famous for what?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I see you have the spinner up on stilts over your drum, no mess. Nice touch. How often do you pull the drum to clean it out and how do you pull it out?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@sqkcrk former American honey queen.

@Ian Pretty much after every round of extracting I pull the drum to clean it. I have a nice electric forklift that can lift it out very easily, and it's only held in by 6 bolts.
The spinner is showing it's age and won't be replaced when we move in the next few years. Even after having it remanufactured at Cook and Beal it still puts a ton of air bubbles into the honey.


Aaron


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

When you move, will you put the new machine on a stand?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Ian Pretty much after every round of extracting I pull the drum to clean it. I have a nice electric forklift that can lift it out very easily, and it's only held in by 6 bolts.


If its not too much trouble, would you be able to take a picture of your lift out?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

If I remember, it won't be coming out for a while. But I have a hook that locks into place where the honey enters the drum, that I attach to a fork, on my forklift, then just pick it strait up, back it out and set down on an empty honey drum, generally we let is sit like this over night so there is not honey dripping on your head when scraping it out. We then man handle it into and upright position to scrape the wax out into the drum. Then it gets a rinse down and placed back inside.


----------

